# 2021



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

About 4 weeks away from when I found my first black last year, Im ready!!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

If I recall correctly, your 1st find last year was on 3/8 and mine was on 3/9.There was another early find by a poster on another site that was on 3/3 but I never saw photos of that find. I’m not liking these extremely cold temps forecasted for next week. Good luck this season.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah That may set us back a bit, I hope its as good this year as last for the blacks. I had a banner year on blacks and found hardly any yellows at all.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Yeah That may set us back a bit, I hope its as good this year as last for the blacks. I had a banner year on blacks and found hardly any yellows at all.


I had my best March ever for black morels in the 30 years I hunted them. This late winter weather pattern is really going to make this season’s arrival much later than last year. But the snow cover coming will provide great moisture. We’ll just need to get a warm spell to bump the soil temps.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Fried morels for breakfast this morning. Of course not this years but last years!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking more and more like a delayed a season due to the cold February temps. I checked the soil temps a few weeks ago and again recently and wow what a change. There were some finds of blacks morels in Ky last year @ March 8th but that’s not going to happen this year. That graph shows the 2 in depth soil temps the past month.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

rick said:


> Looking more and more like a delayed a season due to the cold February temps. I checked the soil temps a few weeks ago and again recently and wow what a change. There were some finds of blacks morels in Ky last year @ March 8th but that’s not going to happen this year. That graph shows the 2 in depth soil temps the past month.


Come on sun!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

rick said:


> I had my best March ever for black morels in the 30 years I hunted them. This late winter weather pattern is really going to make this season’s arrival much later than last year. But the snow cover coming will provide great moisture. We’ll just need to get a warm spell to bump the soil temps.


May I ask a question? What is the environment like where you find blacks? I'm up here in NE Ohio, and have never found a black morel. I've managed to develop quite a few spots for yellows in the 12 or so years I've hunted for them, but the blacks elude me. I attended a seminar by John Maybrier who is from Michigan. When I asked him he said that he prefers a "popple" woods for blacks. 

Well, we don't have many of those around here. It's mostly oak, maple, beech forest. Sometimes, alongside the road, you can spot an isolated copse of popple trees, which are actually big tooth or dog tooth aspen. We've driven up through Michigan many times on the way to a Canadian fishing camp, and once you get so far up in there Michigan starts looking a whole lot like Canada! 

I figure Kentucky and Ohio more strongly resemble each other, so I figured I'd ask the question.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

In Kentucky I focus primarily on woods that have a lot of tulip or yellow poplars. I find most of mine on east and north facing hillsides or near the crest of those ridges again facing east and north. I do find some near or around beech and pignut hickories but there are almost always poplar nearby also. If the woods are predominantly oak I don’t even bother to look. Most of my better black morels spots are in extremely hilly terrain.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked 8 different patches today in Jefferson county and found nothing. Usually I will see the cut leaf toothwort plants/flowers when the blacks are starting and I didn’t see one toothwort today. Still to early.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

rick said:


> In Kentucky I focus primarily on woods that have a lot of tulip or yellow poplars. I find most of mine on east and north facing hillsides or near the crest of those ridges again facing east and north. I do find some near or around beech and pignut hickories but there are almost always poplar nearby also. If the woods are predominantly oak I don’t even bother to look. Most of my better black morels spots are in extremely hilly terrain.


Thanks for the reply. There don't seem to be many tulip trees in my area either. The biggest bunch of them growing together is 4 trees! If I see them, I can tell what they are. Another member told me on the Ohio boards about a place that has lots of them near a state forest and state park. Hillier country there than around here, but it's about a 2 hour drive one way. I know where the biggest beech woods is in this area, but it's as flat as a table top! I've thought about looking their for the King Bolete. That one is definitely on my want to find list!


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

shroomsearcher said:


> Thanks for the reply. There don't seem to be many tulip trees in my area either. The biggest bunch of them growing together is 4 trees! If I see them, I can tell what they are. Another member told me on the Ohio boards about a place that has lots of them near a state forest and state park. Hillier country there than around here, but it's about a 2 hour drive one way. I know where the biggest beech woods is in this area, but it's as flat as a table top! I've thought about looking their for the King Bolete. That one is definitely on my want to find list!


A little later mid April low lying areas creeks river bottoms with Sycamore trees is also good morel territory or north facing hill sides with ash trees and black gum are also good areas good luck and happy hunting


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I have heard of a confirmed find of some small blacks in Ky near the TN/KY border.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

rick said:


> I have heard of a confirmed find of some small blacks in Ky near the TN/KY border.


Hope to get out tomorrow and this weekend.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I’m liking the warm rain forecast for late Wednesday/early Thursday. Central and Southern KY should have some blacks popping this coming weekend.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll be headed to Ft. Knox (Hardin County) 19-23 April. Anyone knows if the season will be in full swing by then?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

stasiakj said:


> I'll be headed to Ft. Knox (Hardin County) 19-23 April. Anyone knows if the season will be in full swing by then?


During a typical season that is usually close to the peak period in that area. You may find some mature blacks, the smaller yellows/greys will be peaking and the big yellows just starting. As you know, the weather will have everything to say about the timing. I plan on turkey hunting Ft Knox in April, so I’ll post any morel finds from Knox on here. In the past we have found blacks, greys and yellows at Ft Knox.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

rick said:


> I’m liking the warm rain forecast for late Wednesday/early Thursday. Central and Southern KY should have some blacks popping this coming weekend.


Ground temps have warmed to mid fifties should be prime this week for the early blacks got to get in the woods for sure.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, Rick. I've got a spot I found when I was stationed there that bears black and yellows. Hope I catch them at them at the right time.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Goomba shroom! said:


> Hope to get out tomorrow and this weekend.


I found a black last year on March 11. And grays/little yellows on March 21. I’m not far from the KY/TN border and I’ve been checking my spots almost daily.....nothing yet. The Buckeyes just leafed out and today I did see some Rue blooming and baby Mayapples. It won’t be long!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

For those of you that might be feeling a little anxious due to almost no reported finds in Ky so far this year. These are my earliest find dates for the past 9 seasons.
2012 3/24
2013 4/6
2014 4/5
2015 4/3
2016 3/16
2017 3/3
2018 3/30
2019 3/25
2020 3/9

And the years that I found some on 3/16 or earlier, I found very few until late March and early April. It won’t be long until we’re picking and grinning!


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Nothing yet in breckinridge county but the next 2 weeks look promising


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Rain and sunshine this weekend! Good recipe for hickory chickens.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Louisville metro hickory chicken from this morning. Checked a few spots but only found this one.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found 2 more blacks today at my Hart county farm. Left them to grow. Let’s make that 3. Found the last one as I was closing the gate at the farm. My buddy must have kicked it over while opening the gate!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found 6 more blacks today in Hart. Will go back and pick them and the others tomorrow.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Steven Hendrick said:


> View attachment 37181


What part of the state did you find those?


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Not me but a buddy found those in butler county.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 15 1 inch to 2 1/2 inch blacks today in Hart county. Would have preferred to leave them to grow until Friday but I was worried about the forecasted subfreezing temps.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Regionnaire said:


> Thank you, Rick. I'll be hitting you up in another 9/10 days. I'm wanting to see those canopy trees barely start to blossom so I can make the most of my time down there. Found yellows last year on the 9th, but might give it another couple days (if I can keep my itch in check).


I was surprised how much the woods progressed in Central KY from Saturday am to Sunday am. Redbuds went from no color to showing color and the poplar leaves were starting to show on the ends of branches. Pretty abrupt 24 hour change. I picked 15 blacks that had roughly doubled in size from Saturday to Sunday.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

rick said:


> I was surprised how much the woods progressed in Central KY from Saturday am to Sunday am. Redbuds went from no color to showing color and the poplar leaves were starting to show on the ends of branches. Pretty abrupt 24 hour change. I picked 15 blacks that had roughly doubled in size from Saturday to Sunday.





Steven Hendrick said:


> Not me but a buddy found those in butler county.





Steven Hendrick said:


> Not me but a buddy found those in butler county.


Rick,
Are you finding blacks on ridge tops in predominantly hickories?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

kysean said:


> Rick,
> Are you finding blacks on ridge tops in predominantly hickories?


That is exactly where I’m finding them in Hart county on East and North Facing ridges and hillsides but not right on top of the ridges. Most have been just off the crest of the ridge near pignut hickories.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

kysean said:


> Rick,
> Are you finding blacks on ridge tops in predominantly hickories?


Those in the pic I posted were mostly hickory and cedar. I've always found the earliest around a cedar on the farm I hunt also


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Man these forecasted lows for the coming Thursday and Friday mornings really suck. 29 Thursday and 24 Friday. I can’t imagine those little ones that are up already not suffering damage from those extreme temps.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

rick said:


> That is exactly where I’m finding them in Hart county on East and North Facing ridges and hillsides but not right on top of the ridges. Most have been just off the crest of the ridge near pignut hickories.


Thanks for the help- We were up on ridges in McCreary County yesterday and struck out. Looking to expand our range to some new hunting areas, and we’ve never been able to find early blacks- only found a few last year amongst the spot we find yellows.


----------



## db77 (Apr 16, 2013)

We walked a little over six miles in Grayson Co Sunday on our farm with no luck at all. Checked ridges around hickory, cedar and poplar with no luck. Started working each shelf down all the way to the creek. Lots of May Apples starting to pop, Buckeyes starting or a few days in leaf but no morels. Worried about these temps as well. Might try another farm this evening weather permitting. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Well, I knew that the pouring rains last night would bring forth some, and I was right! I didn't find that many, but these are the first flush of the season, so hopefully there will be more. With the sub zero temps expected for tonight and tomorrow, how will this affect any more from fruiting? Also, it looks like no more rain anytime soon, when should I check back with these temps? I also found a meals worth of oysters too!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh yeah, these were found in Graves county too by the way.


----------



## Kennyroon (Apr 10, 2019)

Found this little guy in Lewis County last night.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kennyroon said:


> Found this little guy in Lewis County last night.


Had to really look to find that one, congrats.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 14 in Jefferson and 22 in Hart. Left 2 to see how well they deal with the freeze tonight. Also picked the 3rd set of twins that have come from the same patch this season.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

rick said:


> View attachment 37252
> Picked 14 in Jefferson and 22 in Hart. Left 2 to see how well they deal with the freeze tonight. Also picked the 3rd set of twins that have come from the same patch this season.
> View attachment 37253
> View attachment 37254


Hey Rick, my daughter and I are planning on making a trip to Mammoth Cave in the next couple weeks. When do you think the peak for that area will be.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Treesleeper said:


> Hey Rick, my daughter and I are planning on making a trip to Mammoth Cave in the next couple weeks. When do you think the peak for that area will be.


 Several of the blacks I picked today had just popped and others were a week old but still very fresh. In about 2 weeks the blacks will be much easier to see than they were yesterday. I would also expect the smaller greys and yellows to start popping after the upcoming week of 70’s. Peak will probably be @ 4/10-4/20. Of course that all depends upon a timely rain or two. I’ll keep you posted. The blacks I found in Hart yesterday were about 1 mile outside of Mammoth Cave Park.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks rick, I appreciate the information. Our dates are flexible, just trying to hit it at the best time possible.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I just checked on the 2 that I left yesterday to see what affect the freeze would have on them. I found 4 fresh undamaged blacks and the 2 I left were perfect. Good to know the freeze had no detrimental affect!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Oh yeah, these were found in Graves county too by the way.


Been looking here in Boaz, no luck yet. Brandon, you hunting private property? I look here at the farm but would like to figure out a couple places to check around here. Ever look at Kaler Bottoms or Clarks River?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Oh yeah, these were found in Graves county too by the way.


P.S. Congrats! Nice haul


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Heard of 50 being found today in butler co. I haven't been out because of a head cold but that sure makes me wanna get out there


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 3 blacks in Jefferson that were @ 2 3/4 inches tall so I must have missed them last Thursday. No freeze damage to these either.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Been looking here in Boaz, no luck yet. Brandon, you hunting private property? I look here at the farm but would like to figure out a couple places to check around here. Ever look at Kaler Bottoms or Clarks River?


I actually just go to wooded areas around my house. I have several spots that produce every year. I went to Paducah to hunt he other day but I didn't find anything. I haven't tried Kaler bottoms or Clark's river yet, but they are on my list!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> P.S. Congrats! Nice haul


Thanks brother!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> I actually just go to wooded areas around my house. I have several spots that produce every year. I went to Paducah to hunt he other day but I didn't find anything. I haven't tried Kaler bottoms or Clark's river yet, but they are on my list!


10-4. I do the same, just check around home mostly. I want to check out more places, including LBL. I didn't find anything yesterday along the Greenway. I'll continue to look and keep you posted!


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

If anyone is interested in hunting together I’d happily travel about an hour out of Lexington.
I’ve been at it about 10 years, totally self taught.
I hunt around central KY cuz that’s where I live but I don’t have any GOOD spots. If you like we can check in the woods I usually hunt, but they are public and one of them is riddled with ticks and brambles... it is not a fun walk but I usually pull a few out of there a year.
I’ve got pretty good eyes and I’ve done my homework, elms, hickory, ash, poplar, sycamore, cedar, but I know that every where is different, I’ve only even found poplar morels except once under a cedar grove and once under a sycamore, not one under and elm! It’s crazy!
But I’m not a total charity case is the point!

I like the hunt way more than eating them,me an my daughter do love to eat them... but it’s the hunt!
It would be phenomenal to find a real flush of em like some folks get... but really I’m not greedy, if you’ll meet me at some woods that produce then I’ll be more happy to split my haul with you.

I just want some fertile ground to walk that actually has a chance of producing... walking 11 hours to bring home 3 sad grey morels per tripjust isn’t as much fun and loading up 30 off a single tree!
Thanks for reading, if you feel like helping then thank you very much


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Brian house (Apr 5, 2021)

Found this guy today in Ohio county found 2 more after this they was all three eat up by the frost a few days ago my dad found 4 at his place about thumb length and they was all fine I’d say if it continues to stay warm after we get some rain they should be everywhere


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked another 13 blacks in Jefferson today in patches that I picked last Thursday and Saturday. One appeared to have possibly been frozen. It was small and very dry.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Heading out to the daniel boone ntl forest this weekend. Weather looks promising!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found and picked 6 blacks from the patches that I picked yesterday. They must have grown enough in 24 hours for me to be able to see them.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm hoping rain tomorrow night will make for a good weekend of hunting


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Steven Hendrick said:


> I'm hoping rain tomorrow night will make for a good weekend of hunting


Soil temps have rocketed the past 4 days. With a good rain We’ll be seeing greys and yellows popping hopefully along with some late blacks.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> 10-4. I do the same, just check around home mostly. I want to check out more places, including LBL. I didn't find anything yesterday along the Greenway. I'll continue to look and keep you posted!


I have yet to find anything in Paducah but some Phesant backs, and boy, were thye good! Maybe tonight's rain will bring forth some good morels, fingers crossed!


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Found a good flush of blacks yesterday and tiny grays (fork for comparison) just starting in Southwest Calloway co. And spring shower would be welcome!







u


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 28 blacks is today in Hart. Most were starting to get dry but will revive with a bowl of water. Here comes the rain. Hope it reaches everybody patches.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

rick said:


> Picked 28 blacks is today in Hart. Most were starting to get dry but will revive with a bowl of water. Here comes the rain. Hope it reaches everybody patches.
> View attachment 37389
> View attachment 37390


Still planning a trip to Mammouth Cave. Rain predicted for this weekend and then cooler temperatures at the end of next week. 
Looking at coming April 14-16 or April 19-21. What are your thoughts?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Treesleeper said:


> Still planning a trip to Mammouth Cave. Rain predicted for this weekend and then cooler temperatures at the end of next week.
> Looking at coming April 14-16 or April 19-21. What are your thoughts?


I will be picking my farm again 4/9-4/11 and I will report my finds. The rains missed that area tonight before dark so I’m hoping over night rains happen. If so then the yellows and greys will be popping big time by Friday. I’m hoping for a final flush of blacks also but the ground temps may have already gotten to high. It was in the low 80’s down there today.


----------



## Redfish79 (Mar 27, 2021)

Swayback said:


> If anyone is interested in hunting together I’d happily travel about an hour out of Lexington.
> I’ve been at it about 10 years, totally self taught.
> I hunt around central KY cuz that’s where I live but I don’t have any GOOD spots. If you like we can check in the woods I usually hunt, but they are public and one of them is riddled with ticks and brambles... it is not a fun walk but I usually pull a few out of there a year.
> I’ve got pretty good eyes and I’ve done my homework, elms, hickory, ash, poplar, sycamore, cedar, but I know that every where is different, I’ve only even found poplar morels except once under a cedar grove and once under a sycamore, not one under and elm! It’s crazy!
> ...


I'd be happy to take you out to a public spot I have hunted for 15 plus years and have pretty good luck there always. Message me when you see this , Clint is my name my fiance is who created this account I think so it may have Katherine listed.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

rick said:


> I will be picking my farm again 4/9-4/11 and I will report my finds. The rains missed that area tonight before dark so I’m hoping over night rains happen. If so then the yellows and greys will be popping big time by Friday. I’m hoping for a final flush of blacks also but the ground temps may have already gotten to high. It was in the low 80’s down there today.


LBL or Mammoth Cave this weekend? An inch+ hit LBL in last 48 hours, is that area known to produce?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

kysean said:


> LBL or Mammoth Cave this weekend? An inch+ hit LBL in last 48 hours, is that area known to produce?


I’ve never hunted morels at LBL. I will hunt my farm tomorrow that is just outside of Mammoth Cave National Park. Hoping the greys and yellows come up from the recent rain. I’ll post tomorrow after or during my hunt.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Hunted some patches in Jefferson today that have always produced a lot of greys and yellows. Didn’t find any but did pick 2 blacks that had just popped.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

kysean said:


> LBL or Mammoth Cave this weekend? An inch+ hit LBL in last 48 hours, is that area known to produce?


I just spent 3 hours searching in the black patches I have picked the past 2 weeks on my Hart county farm and it appears to be all but over for the blacks. Found 3 that were mature and starting to dry some. Also checked 2 areas that typically produce a lot of greys and yellows and didn’t find the 1st one!


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for the updates, rick.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Found 17 really small ones yesterday, left them to see if the grow any. Believe they are baby greys


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Treesleeper said:


> Thanks for the updates, rick.


I found 11 more blacks this afternoon so 14 for the day. The pic I’m posting wil show you the different stages they’re in currently. 84 here today with dry winds has been really hard on them.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Steven Hendrick said:


> View attachment 37444


Which ones are these


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Let them grow up a little bit!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Steven Hendrick said:


> Which ones are these


I think those are the little greys that won’t grow into a much bigger shroom. They might double in size.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

rick said:


> I think those are the little greys that won’t grow into a much bigger shroom. They might double in size.


That's what I thought, I have a spot where about 50 to a hundred of them come up every year but never get much bigger. Usually a week later I find the bigger ones


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Steven H . What county r u in. I haven't found the first one yet


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

rick said:


> I think those are the little greys that won’t grow into a much bigger shroom. They might double in size.





rick said:


> I think those are the little greys that won’t grow into a much bigger shroom. They might double in size.





Morel houdini said:


> Steven H . What county r u in. I haven't found the first one yet


Breckinridge co.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Found 60 blacks today-most were pretty nice, but a few were a little dry


----------



## Redfish79 (Mar 27, 2021)

kysean said:


> Found 60 blacks today-most were pretty nice, but a few were a little dry


What portion of the state are you hunting?


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Redfish79 said:


> I'd be happy to take you out to a public spot I have hunted for 15 plus years and have pretty good luck there always. Message me when you see this


thanks man, I sent you a message a few days ago. Busy busy...
It’s pouring rain right now... gettin me excited!
I’d love to try some new spots with you, or anyone willing, but after this rain I’ll be out in the woods some where... and soon!

thanks a bunch for the offer, not many folks would bother.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

So I know this is very Taboo, but does anyone have any public land they can show me or areas I can search for morels that they know they grow. I have been searching for the past 4 years here in KY and have had no luck. I live in Barren Co. I have went to Mammoth Cave last 2 years and found just one small one and haven't had any luck there. I know people find alot there I just can't seem to get on a patch. I just don't want to get skunked 5 years straight. I have also search around Barren River Lake area and no luck  I look for tulip trees, runoffs, south facing hillsides all the indicators and still can't find any. Anyone with some help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Steven Hendrick said:


> View attachment 37460


Congratulations! I’m still waiting for those to come out in my spots. Those are the little greys that won’t get much bigger. Pick em when you find me!


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Redfish79 said:


> What portion of the state are you hunting?


First time ever, but we took a weekend trip towards Western KY. Usually hunt northern Kentucky


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

I was hunting in breckinridge county.


----------



## BlakeDaniel (Apr 2, 2020)

Found 30 beautiful morels today in Oldham County. Four of them were off on their own, the rest were all clustered around the branches of a downed ash tree, deep in the woods.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Decided to recheck the black patches I’ve been picking on my farm along with checking the yellow and grey patches. Picked 12 blacks and ONE grey. I have probably picked a couple thousand yellows and greys in these patches over the past 20 years so I guess we can call ONE a start!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

found some more!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife and I hit a spot in Jefferson today that usually produces a good mix of little greys and yellows, big yellows, half frees and an occasional black. Turned out to be the biggest #’s day I have ever had and we were only able to pick for a couple of hours. We walked out of the woods with 387 half frees, 10 little greys and 1 black. We were pickin and grinnin! We felt like a blessing had been returned to us. Last week a friend’s son texted me asking where he could pick some for his grandma’s 90th birthday. Well I wasn’t going to show him spots but I did give them all I had in the fridge, probably 40-50 fresh blacks. Then today happened. Thank you Lord!


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice little haul from the honey hole up here Campbell County.
Found all the half-free’s under an unsuspecting dead tree we’ve never checked before.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Went back to finish picking the patch my wife and I found yesterday. Picked another 96 half frees, several of which had popped overnight and also checked a patch nearby that produces late blacks and early greys. Picked 6 really nice big blacks and 3 tiny greys.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Found 53 and 2 nice half frees but the tops had been eatin off.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Left the honey hole alone for a day to recharge and walked uphill on another slope, found some blacks along the tulip poplars.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Wife and I hit a few of our black patches in Jefferson and was pleasantly surprised to find 42 of which more than 3/4 being really fresh. I may hit them one more time in a week but really don’t expect to find any newly popped. Spent the evening freezing and drying a bunch of what we have found the past 2 days. Froze 2 full cookie sheets of blacks and 1 of half frees.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

rick said:


> Wife and I hit a few of our black patches in Jefferson and was pleasantly surprised to find 42 of which more than 3/4 being really fresh. I may hit them one more time in a week but really don’t expect to find any newly popped. Spent the evening freezing and drying a bunch of what we have found the past 2 days. Froze 2 full cookie sheets of blacks and 1 of half frees.
> View attachment 37646
> View attachment 37647
> View attachment 37648


Rick- do you guys just wash or soak and straight to flour or do you dip in egg and then flour before freezing? Never found more than I could share/eat in a week or so and wondering how you prefer to freeze/store them. Thanks


----------



## SouthernOhiohills (Apr 8, 2021)

kysean said:


> Rick- do you guys just wash or soak and straight to flour or do you dip in egg and then flour before freezing? Never found more than I could share/eat in a week or so and wondering how you prefer to freeze/store them. Thanks


My wife dips them in egg then cornmeal or flower (we like cornmeal) and pan fries them. 

She freezes them by spreading them out on a cookie sheet until frozen then vacuum pack. When we want some to eat we take them out and while frozen dip in egg and cormeal and fry before they thaw. DO NOT THAW THEM FIRST!! Fry until crisp and they are good as fresh


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

kysean said:


> Rick- do you guys just wash or soak and straight to flour or do you dip in egg and then flour before freezing? Never found more than I could share/eat in a week or so and wondering how you prefer to freeze/store them. Thanks


When preparing them to freeze we dip them in an egg/milk wash and dip in flour and/or Weisenberger Farms dry fish batter mix and lay them out on a cookie sheet. Immediately put the cookie sheet in the freezer. Freeze them solid then use a spatula to remove them from the cookie sheet. I place mine In a zip lock freezer bag but I believe it would be better to vacuum pack them. Place the bag of frozen morels in the freezer as quickly as possible to avoid them flawing. They will stick together if you take to long to get them back in the freezer. You can then remove however many you want from the freezer bag when you’re ready to fry.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Hit the half free patch that we picked twice earlier this week and picked another 113. Also found 1 black, 2 big dark greys and 11 yellows/whites/tans.
127 total.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I don’t know what my deal is... I did another FULL day, scaled 400’ down the palisades then a 4+ mile trek along the River flood plane to the trail back up and then another 4 hours on the plateau.
Found nothing!
All the signs looked good, may apples are up, the wildflowers are going nuts!
Found thousands of white ramps, good clusters of oysters, pheasants back was everywhere! Even found some enoki, but I didn’t harvest any of it... 

3 days ago I was in estill county, right off the red River... 8 solid hours of walking and checking trees yielded one tiny gray... 

Disheartening...


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Another trip to the honey hole gave us some nice yellows/greys. 
Checked the black spot up the hill and found two more we likely missed the other day.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Hunted Wednesday with my brother and forgot to post-we had a decent haul from the spot...
Found a little bit of everything


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

They are coming up strong in Jefferson County! 
I found these in less than 1 hour in the usual places.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked a few while turkey hunting today in Hart. 7 blacks, 1 large yellow and 3 small yellows. 5 of the blacks were still fresh.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

rick said:


> Picked a few while turkey hunting today in Hart. 7 blacks, 1 large yellow and 3 small yellows. 5 of the blacks were still fresh.
> View attachment 37831


Hey rick, we are headed to Mammoth Cave tomorrow for a couple of days. Any last minute advice.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

rick said:


> Picked a few while turkey hunting today in Hart. 7 blacks, 1 large yellow and 3 small yellows. 5 of the blacks were still fresh.
> View attachment 37831


Glad you are still finding, haven't had too many opportunities to get in the woods here up north near Indy, so hoping the 1-3 inches of snow comes and goes and I can find a few. Or, better yet it is a cold rain.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Treesleeper said:


> Hey rick, we are headed to Mammoth Cave tomorrow for a couple of days. Any last minute advice.


You might find some mature blacks. I picked a few 2-3 days ago that were still edible. Small greys and yellows are up. Hunt the east and North facing hillsides of poplar and pignut hickory. We got a really good rain last night so yellows and greys should pop. I’m turkey hunting my farm in the Mammoth Cave area today and will check my yellow/grey patches between working birds and report back later.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

rick said:


> You might find some mature blacks. I picked a few 2-3 days ago that were still edible. Small greys and yellows are up. Hunt the east and North facing hillsides of poplar and pignut hickory. We got a really good rain last night so yellows and greys should pop. I’m turkey hunting my farm in the Mammoth Cave area today and will check my yellow/grey patches between working birds and report back later.


Thanks rick, we're driving up from N. Alabama this morning and are staying at the campground until Wednesday.
I'll report back, good or bad.
Thanks for taking time to respond and good luck with the turkey hunting.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Past 2 days have been a bust for me in Hart county. Nothing the past 2 days after only picking 11 2 days ago. Ordinarily this would tell me that we are near the end of the season but I’m holding out hope that last nights rain will create 1 more flush.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

rick said:


> Past 2 days have been a bust for me in Hart county. Nothing the past 2 days after only picking 11 2 days ago. Ordinarily this would tell me that we are near the end of the season but I’m holding out hope that last nights rain will create 1 more flush.


We made it to Mammoth Cave this afternoon and got camp set. Decided to go look for a couple hours before dark.
Only found two, but I was very happy to find my first Kentucky morels.
Thanks rick, they were right where you said they would be. We will try again tomorrow.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Treesleeper said:


> We made it to Mammoth Cave this afternoon and got camp set. Decided to go look for a couple hours before dark.
> Only found two, but I was very happy to find my first Kentucky morels.
> Thanks rick, they were right where you said they would be. We will try again tomorrow.
> View attachment 37994


Cool! You did better than I did today and I
was looking in patches I have picked for
20 years. If you happen to be near any creek bottoms, check around sycamores and elms for the bigger yellows.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

rick said:


> Cool! You did better than I did today and I
> was looking in patches I have picked for
> 20 years. If you happen to be near any creek bottoms, check around sycamores and elms for the bigger yellows.


Yeah, we plan on walking some creeks tomorrow as well as hillsides. 
Found those two right at the base of a poplar tree on north facing slope.
Thanks again.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

One last check on the half free patch yielded another 11 bringing the total for that small patch to 607. Crazy! This patch was probably only 440 sq ft. Never seen anything like it. Also found 16 small yellow and 1 small grey. About half of all I picked today were getting brittle stems. This was in Jefferson. Added 1 more this afternoon found behind my house next to a poplar.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

I found this while hunting a new spot in Jefferson County this evening. Can anyone help identify and let me know if edible?


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Steven Hendrick said:


> View attachment 38110


14 today after the snow melted


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found a small patch of yellows today and a dead ash produced a little over 3 lbs of fresh oysters.


----------



## Treesleeper (Feb 19, 2019)

Back home to Alabama from Mammoth Cave. Searched several hours yesterday, but only found one more.
Had a great time in Kentucky and looking forward to going back.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I was starting to feel like the season is getting close to being over the past couple of days. Then I go out today and find 3 fresh blacks and a lone little yellow nearby. No way we should be seeing any fresh blacks when we’re finding the mature big yellows. I know there will be those isolated micro climates that will produce at odd times but I do think we’re close to it being the last week.


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

The 2”+\- snow melt gave us another flush of everything (half frees, greys, yellows, even a few blacks) at the honey hole and with today’s rainfall I believe we may get another flush of yellows/greys on the way.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Is anyone still hunting or is it likely over with for 2021?


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Swayback said:


> Is anyone still hunting or is it likely over with for 2021?


All the yellow morels I found last Thursday around Bath county were spent. I'd say the season is done. Get ready for chanterelles!


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Goomba shroom! said:


> All the yellow morels I found last Thursday around Bath county were spent. I'd say the season is done. Get ready for chanterelles!


Found 8 yellows 2 days ago but they were on there last day. I'm guessing it's over here in breckinridge county


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I have checked on some patches while turkey hunting the past 2 days and didn’t find any.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

I checked my usual spots again that I had wrote off a few days ago just in case a miracle had occured with rececent rain and warm sunny days that followed.
Found 6 newer ones I had missed before but the season is now over for me in Jefferson County. 
Only found a few big ones this year and tons of small ones that never got bigger.


----------

